# Help export car from yahoo auctions



## bodyworxs (Apr 12, 2009)

hello there,

i´m looking for a serious company which could help buying a NON-ROLLING vehicle via jahoo auctions and exporting it to germany in a container.

maybe someone had expirience with a company and could give me a quick info.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

bodyworxs said:


> hello there,
> 
> i´m looking for a serious company which could help buying a NON-ROLLING vehicle via jahoo auctions and exporting it to germany in a container.
> 
> maybe someone had expirience with a company and could give me a quick info.


Try Matthew @ Japan car Direct. Him and yoshi do yahoo auction exports. They may be able to help.

I***8217;ve imported several cars to the uk from them.

***x1f642;


----------

